# Can this laser damage my eyes?



## one2tim (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello, i use a laser frequently on work and sometimes the beam shortly strikes my eyes. Its named Pls180 from pacific lasers heres some decription.

MAX OUTPUT POWER <1mW
WAVELENGTH 635-670nm​CLASS II LASER PRODUCT


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 19, 2009)

Based on the specs, I'd say no, not unless you intentionally stare into it for any length of time. However lasers have been known to deviate greatly from the advertised specs.

Sounds to me like your work should be supplying you with laser safety goggles nonetheless.


----------



## Kenom (Feb 21, 2009)

No. Since it's classified as a class II laser product it's incapable of damaging your eyes. (well for quick blasts like your getting. Not recommended for prolonged exposure) Search for class II laser and you'll see the specs. Or follow this link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser_safety


----------



## csshih (Feb 21, 2009)

no, your blink reflex should stop the laser from damaging your eyes.


----------



## Th232 (Feb 22, 2009)

one2tim said:


> Hello, i use a laser frequently on work and *sometimes the beam shortly strikes my eyes*. Its named Pls180 from pacific lasers heres some decription.
> 
> MAX OUTPUT POWER <1mW
> WAVELENGTH 635-670nm​CLASS II LASER PRODUCT



+1 on monkeyboy saying that work should probably be providing you with goggles.

Technically it shouldn't be a problem as it's class II, but what's your blink reflex like? At times mine can be very fast, but at others it can be stupidly slow, probably to the point where I'd get permanent damage (hopefully I'll never confirm this!).

Out of curiosity, what kind of work are you doing that makes this happen?


----------



## one2tim (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for your answers, and to th232, im a Tile worker and use the lasers both for laying tiles on floors and walls. So the laserlines often strikes my eyes.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 22, 2009)

CDRH Class II lasers should be "eye safe" with an exposure time of 250ms (1/4 second) or less - long enough that your blink reflex and/or your natural aversion response should protect you.
Nonetheless, I'll add to the general consensus here that your employer should be furnishing laser safety goggles to you and anybody else who might become accidentally irradiated by the laser.


----------



## Oznog (Feb 27, 2009)

That would kinda defeat the point, wouldn't it?

If goggles filter out the emitted wavelength, it would make it less visible on the wall. If the filtering were 80% effective, when wearing them you'd need to use a laser 5x more powerful to be able to see the line it makes with the intended brightness. Which then leaves EXACTLY the same amount of light entering the eye if it hits you directly.

Correct me if I'm wrong- but it sure looks like goggles have a fundamental conflict with the use of a laser for marking purposes unless you're an observer who doesn't need to see the mark.


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, if you need to actually see the laser mark for tile laying then the goggles are redundant. I just assumed that you were involved in some sort of experimental optics research.

I'm not really sure what you can do about this other than just being more careful. You don't need to be too paranoid though as it's unlikely to cause damage now that you are aware of the danger.


----------



## Oznog (Feb 27, 2009)

Well last I recall seeing was the 5mw laser pointers which sell for like $5 now, and easily available to less than responsible kids, still had an notably short list of "injuries", the significant one being where the kid actually stared into it for awhile to see what would happen, even then it wasn't expected to be permanent damage.

If it's a 1mw then you really don't need to know anything about it. It really shouldn't do anything to your eyes one way or the other when still, much less spinning.


----------



## monkeyboy (Mar 2, 2009)

Oznog said:


> Well last I recall seeing was the 5mw laser pointers which sell for like $5 now, and easily available to less than responsible kids, still had an notably short list of "injuries", the significant one being where the kid actually stared into it for awhile to see what would happen, even then it wasn't expected to be permanent damage.



When I was a kid, I stared into a "<5mW" laser pen for a couple of seconds or so but was lucky to get away without any eye damage. At the time, laser pens were a new thing and the dangers were completely undocumented in the media. It was only afterwards when reading through the user manual that I discovered the "do not shine into eyes" warning.

It just goes to show that the dangers of laser pens are not intuitively apparent. I certainly wasn't a stupid kid but thought I had no reason to be afraid of a dim red light.


----------



## worldedit (Mar 11, 2009)

Perament damage from a laser is when you have little spots burned in your eye where you cant see a thing any more. The brain then quickly fills the holes with what it thinks should be there. Means your vision gets worse, but you wont recognize it. The process reminds me of pixel interpolation on digital cameras. Its a good thing because running around with black spots in your vision would be really anoing. Your eyes doctor can check for laser burns if your curious.


----------



## IMSabbel (Mar 11, 2009)

One thing not addressed yet:

The OP speaks of laser-lines.
If the total power of the laser line is less than 1mW, even the slowest blink reflext wont make your eyes hurt (only a tiny fraction of the line will ever hit your eye. So no matter if its scanning, or just using a cylindrical lens, it should be fine).


----------



## tsask (Mar 31, 2009)

*I think this laser COULD damage my eyes!*

I found this incredible looking green laser. :twothumbs

At 100mw I realize it's 20 times as powerful as my CR123 powered 5mw green laser.
http://www.warnlaser.com/green_laser_pointer/waterproof_laser.html

Any thoughts on needing goggles with this light???:thinking:


----------



## john lawson (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: I think this laser COULD damage my eyes!*

I have a nova x100 its a very nice laser averages over 121mw warn laser i have only heard a little about them but it wasn't good


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Apr 1, 2009)

worldedit said:


> Perament damage from a laser is when you have little spots burned in your eye where you cant see a thing any more. The brain then quickly fills the holes with what it thinks should be there. Means your vision gets worse, but you wont recognize it. The process reminds me of pixel interpolation on digital cameras. Its a good thing because running around with black spots in your vision would be really anoing. Your eyes doctor can check for laser burns if your curious.



Very good point. Did you know that everybody has a blind spot that we don't even notice? from about a foot away, your blind spot is about 3-4 inches to the outside of the point you are looking at.I bet the same thing would happen if you burned a hole in your retina. You wouldn't notice that your retina is all kinds of dead.


----------



## Kenom (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I think this laser COULD damage my eyes!*



tsask said:


> I found this incredible looking green laser. :twothumbs
> 
> At 100mw I realize it's 20 times as powerful as my CR123 powered 5mw green laser.
> http://www.warnlaser.com/green_laser_pointer/waterproof_laser.html
> ...


 

Without a doubt beyond any considerations you DO NEED GOGGLES for a 100mw laser. Anything over 5mw. Your blink reflex is no longer capable of protecting you. I have shined a 100mw green laser into my eye while trying to light a cigarette with it and 3 years later STILL have a blind spot. My opstetrician clearly saw the laser burn 3 years later.


----------

